# AK53 ZWK Silver Nissan Micra



## Crankarm (11 Apr 2010)

Beware this car as the driver is lethal. Steer clear if you encounter it. A fat, nasty, pasty faced, dark haired woman who is prepared to run cyclists down. If she doesn't succeed first time she will have another go. The car also appears uninsured and no record at DVLA.


----------



## dodgy (11 Apr 2010)

Report it to the police or it didn't happen - simple.

Glad you're ok.


----------



## JamesAC (11 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Beware this car as the driver is lethal. Steer clear if you encounter it. A fat, nasty, pasty faced, dark haired woman who is prepared to run cyclists down. If she doesn't succeed first time she will have another go. The car also appears uninsured and no record at DVLA.




What happened?


----------



## Crankarm (11 Apr 2010)

dodgy said:


> Report it to the police or *it didn't happen* - simple.
> 
> Glad you're ok.



Why would you write that ?

BTW I have written an account of what happened I am pretty shook up. My leg and knee is soar where she drove into me - 2nd attempt btw at knocking me down. My road bike has a slightly buckled front wheel where the car's bumper made contact with me and bike as I stood in the road. Forks seem ok. But there were no witnesses as on a rural road, so no point calling plod, as they won't take it seriously and undoubtedly will say it will be my word against hers. When I got my camera out she cleared off sharpish.

I have had enough of coming home thinking I cheated death again. 

Yesterday would have been a beautiful ride except for 3 dangerous motons.

Time to give up cycling I think or emigrate .

I have tea on the go at the mo so might take a while to respond further.


----------



## HLaB (11 Apr 2010)

Holy sh1t, I never realised it was that bad from your first post, I'm glad you're still with us crankarm.


----------



## dodgy (11 Apr 2010)

I'm saying if you don't report it, then in the eyes of the law it didn't happen. I read your original account, it probably took you a while to write that - possible longer than it would take to report it to the police.

Go and have a bath and a relax, and honestly, I am glad you're ok. There is some bad karma on CycleChat today!


----------



## GrasB (11 Apr 2010)

Report it & make sure you get a crime number. Even if it's just a case of your word against hers if the police get a number of complaints from different people they will act on things.

I had an incident a few years ago when I was badly cut up by someone & reported it. The police did nothing at the time but around 8 months latter I was asked if my statement could be used to demonstrate systematic behaviour.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (11 Apr 2010)

Glad you are ok, but if you are seriously saying this woman deliberately attempted to run you down twice as your OP implies, then the police must take the matter seriously. It could be regarded as attempted murder. At the very least,you must report it as you have been injured. RTA required, and a serious offence if not reported.


----------



## mr_cellophane (11 Apr 2010)

What ever happened with her driving in to you, the uninsured bit is not your word against hers. She will have little defence for that so any other incident will be given more weight. Report it, you have nothing to lose (except an hour of your life, which is considerably less than the rest of someone else's life)


----------



## Mark_Robson (11 Apr 2010)

If you report the fact that she rammed you police forensics may be able to get positive test results from her bumper for paint or rubber that should prove that contact was made. It will still be her word against yours but she will need to think of a convincing lie to justify the marks.
I'm glad that your ok though, it must have been a scary experience.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Beware this car as the driver is lethal. Steer clear if you encounter it. A fat, nasty, pasty faced, dark haired woman who is prepared to run cyclists down. If she doesn't succeed first time she will have another go. The car also appears uninsured and no record at DVLA.



Blimey- glad you're OK. Are you able to be more specific on the location of the incident so us local(ish) folks can look out for yet another imbecile in a cage. (Completely understand if you can't of course).


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I have had enough of coming home thinking I cheated death again.
> 
> 
> Time to give up cycling I think
> ...



no...time to buy a head cam.

Glad you're ok Crank, you sound really shaken by this. It would be great to think that if enough people read you're thread and lived locally then action could be taken (by a show of force to the local plod) after all she seems un-insured and registered, both of which deserve investigation upon their own merit...let alon what she has done to you.

Good luck next week


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2010)

You must report this .

Just tell them what happened .She left you injured and left the scene .

She may just be a little unhinged and kill someone .

Do her first .Tell the Police .


----------



## Bromptonaut (11 Apr 2010)

Is the whole story in another thread?


----------



## bauldbairn (11 Apr 2010)

Sorry to hear about this Crankarm - hope your okay.

I think you should report this to the Police ASAP - before she kills someone.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Apr 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Is the whole story in another thread?



It was on this thread but the OP removed it.

There must be reasons that he doesn't want the whole story on here, but to put it in context someone apparently deliberately drove a car at him and hit him.

(Apparently in the Have I got news for you sense )


----------



## Bay Runner (11 Apr 2010)

Report it to the Police. Thay may want to discuss other "issues" with her.


----------



## bauldbairn (11 Apr 2010)

mcshroom said:


> It was on this thread but the OP removed it.
> 
> There must be reasons that he doesn't want the whole story on here, but to put it in context someone deliberately drove a car at him and hit him.



I'm not long in from a back-shift and missed Crankarms original post - but it must be serious or he wouldn't have posted it in the first place.

From what I did read he seems pretty shook up - I just hope he's ok.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all your concerns. I have had a little more time to think.

Originally I wrote an account of what happened. It was up for a few minutes but then on reflection I decided to remove it. In this time some must have had the opportunity to read it although there were no views of it indicated.

I am currently undecided about what to do. My leg is still a bit soar but will hopefully mend in the next few days. My road bike Trek 1500 appears ok save for truing the front wheel. I was not seriously injured.

As for the reporting side - since the reg and car do not check out this is sufficient doubt for the police to do nothing or file it in their box marked "bin". The other unhelpful aspect was there were no witnesses. This all adds up to loads of time on my part, with very little likely to come of it and lots of disapointment. Even if I get a really helpful cop which is unlikely I have to say the odds of even catching her let alone making a charge stick are slim to non existant as it will be her word against mine. In the past when I have reported very dangerous drivers nothing has happened or the officers who have dealt with me have had an anticycling attitude themselves which has upset me, thus making me feel that any future reporting of an incident would be a last, last, last resort. So aside from reporting it to the police, I don't know what else I can do?

I have been thinking for a long time now that one of these days I might be knocked down and killed. It has already happened to me once before in 1999, obviously I wasn't killed, but I spent time in hospital as my side was a bit mashed up. Strangely today's near hit was only about 50 yards from where my knockdown took place in 1999 by a speeding careless driver who couldn't give a sh1t - a Mr Frank Leigh.

I have been using the car a bit this week for a long journey and again yesterday. The weather has been nice and I have really enjoyed driving again as I don't do that much at all anymore. Otherwise the car just sits on the drive wasted, rusting. Anyway I was driving along yesterday midning my own business, listening to radio 4, cars came tearing up behind me, passing at well over the speed limit, but you know what? I didn't care as I was enjoying being in relative safety. If I was on my bike I would be constantly trying to outwit the close or dangerous pass to avoid being knocked down. On friday afternoon/evening I had taken a longer route home and ridden the same stretch of road as it was quite warm and sunny but was almost run down by two fat male twunts one in a Peugeot Coupe barge and the other in Ford Focus rally car who literally drove at me. The only thing that saved me was goose necking eyeballing both of them. The Peugeot Coupe to$$er swerved out from the gutter right at the last second. I thought he was going to hit me at 70+ mph. As he passed he must have hit his car's brake pedal as he slowed rapidly and gesticulated aggressively toward me. The Ford Focus guy literally locked up his brakes to avoid driving into the back of me as he couldn't get by due to oncoming traffic then shouted abuse at me when he squeezed by between oncoming cars using his car to intimidate me. I don't cycle slowly. In both these instances I was riding at about 23-24 mph and had seen them several times by looking behind me. They had seen me. It was bright and sunny and was wearing a bright yellow LS jersey.

I don't want an unhappy life of conflict and the risk of being killed everyday by morons who get a kick out of scaring or forcing you off the road. The whole culture and attitude in the UK is contrary to safe cycling. The problems are so endemic that whether I report this or not, will make not a jot of difference. I just seek to warn other cyclists if they see this vehicle and the nasty woman who drives the vehicle.

So for these reasons - the motons yesterday and the nasty woman today, I have decided to give up cycling for the time being. I can't take any more. I still have a lot of things I want to do in life and being dead would be rather inconvenient. I still stay fit running, walking and eating healthily so there is no chance of me turning into an sofa slob.

Safe cycling to everyone.

Oh, today's appointment with death happened on a rural road, just north of a roundabout on the A141, on the northern outskirts of Huntingdon, heading out to a place called Abbots Ripton. I was about half way around my 40 mile circuit. A shorter ride today because of the chilly strong NE wind.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2010)

Crankarm, I send my very best wishes.


----------



## bauldbairn (12 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Thanks for all your concerns. I have had a little more time to think.
> 
> So for these reasons I have decided to give up cycling for the time being. I can't take any more. I still have a lot of things I want to do in life and being dead would be rather inconvenient. I still stay fit running, walking and eating healthily so there is no chance of me turning into an sofa slob.
> 
> Safe cycling to everyone.



I'm genuinely sorry to hear that you've decided to give up cycling - hopefully it is only temporary. 

I've enjoyed your posts/threads and hope you'll continue to partake in CC. 

All the best for the future Crankarm and good luck with whatever you're doing.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Apr 2010)

slowmotion said:


> Crankarm, I send my very best wishes.



Thanks SM. I'll still be on here no doubt, just an ex-cyclist .

What I do with my bikes I don't know . Have invested so much time and money in them. Maybe I still ride them if I go on holiday to Holland or France? But I will be driving there, no way would I attempt to cycle to the ferry port or try to go by train. All that anger toward cyclists that is in the UK. Apparently even Vicky P gets it when she's out training on her road bike in team GB colours .


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> What I do with my bikes I don't know . Have invested so much time and money in them. Maybe I still ride them if I go on holiday to Holland or France? But I will be driving there, no way would I attempt to cycle to the ferry port or try to go by train..



Doctor slowmotion advises this course of therapy...

Sling the bike of choice in/on your car, and drive to Harwich. Leave the car and ride onto the ramp of the Hoek ferry for an overnight crossing.

You may be surprised at how well this course of treatment revitalises your spirit after a few hours gazing at beautiful Dutch women on cycle paths.

OK, OK, you know this already...


----------



## hackbike 666 (12 Apr 2010)

God this is terrible,there are some real ar5es out there.

Hope you can recover and get back on the horse.

I know it's difficult,best of luck.x


----------



## Origamist (12 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> So for these reasons - the motons yesterday and the nasty woman today, I have decided to give up cycling for the time being. I can't take any more. I still have a lot of things I want to do in life and being dead would be rather inconvenient. I still stay fit running, walking and eating healthily so there is no chance of me turning into an sofa slob.
> 
> Safe cycling to everyone.
> 
> Oh, today's appointment with death happened on a rural road, just north of a roundabout on the A141, on the northern outskirts of Huntingdon, heading out to a place called Abbots Ripton. I was about half way around my 40 mile circuit. A shorter ride today because of the chilly strong NE wind.



Sorry to hear about this CA. 

A break from the bike might be what you need - nothing wrong with time off for reflection. After a while, you could always consider cycling off-road or if you have a high boredom threshold: rollers.


----------



## upsidedown (12 Apr 2010)

Sorry to hear your story CA, it is truly a sad indictment of this country's attitude to anything other than motorised transport. Depressing, really depressing.
Hope you stick around and maybe get your cycling bug back in the future.


----------



## manalog (12 Apr 2010)

Glad your not badly hurt Crank. I think reporting it would be wise. By the way, how do you check if the vehicle is uninsured?

After my incident in Greewich Park I too was unable to sleep, the event keeps playing in my mind but I enjoy Cycling too much to give up.


----------



## Twenty Inch (12 Apr 2010)

Really sorry to hear about this.

If you report it to the police, in a few months they'll send you a form saying they are taking no further action. That form may contain her full name and address....


----------



## Panter (12 Apr 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> I'm genuinely sorry to hear that you've decided to give up cycling - hopefully it is only temporary.
> 
> I've enjoyed your posts/threads and hope you'll continue to partake in CC.
> 
> All the best for the future Crankarm and good luck with whatever you're doing.



Very much +1, thats a real shame.

I must admit though I do understand where you're coming from.
Hopefully you'll be back on the bike soon.

Best wishes,


----------



## Ashtrayhead (12 Apr 2010)

Crankers.....you must report this to the police, if only as a fail to stop personal injury collision. They may be able to trace the vehicle....are you sure of the reg number? In some circumstances they can look into the cars history and even contact the previous owner to see who it was sold onto etc., 

There is also the outside chance that the driver has also reported this to the police with her version of events, so you need to get in with yours straight away.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Apr 2010)

Crank.

For what its worth, I think you have reached the correct decision (much as it pains me to admit).

I say this after considering one single point which is, that if you are not enjoying it (or are even fearful of it) then why do it, after all there are many other ways to stay fit and have fun.

Better to enjoy your life than be constantly just trying to extend it, plus I am sure the concern or fear that you experience will inevitably have an effect on the way that you ride, which in itself can be dangerous. 

Don't do anything too hasty though (like selling the bikes) I am sure you will find a recreational use for them, even if it requires you to travel a distance from the inhospitable local area and whio knows, one day you may feel up to it and just start riding again.

Good luck


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Apr 2010)

User3143 said:


> Take up MTBing, then you only have to deal with ramblers rather then cars





> +1, they're always softer when you hit them.



On the other hand, there's always a chance you'll encounter Janet Street - Porter. I think on balance I'll take my chance with the homicidal motorists.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Apr 2010)

User3143 said:


> Take up MTBing, then you only have to deal with ramblers rather then cars



I have a nice hardened point on my walking pole!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Apr 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> *I have a nice hardened point on my walking pole*!!!


... and cue Fnaar.


----------



## Chrisc (12 Apr 2010)

slowmotion said:


> Doctor slowmotion advises this course of therapy...
> 
> Sling the bike of choice in/on your car, and drive to Harwich. Leave the car and ride onto the ramp of the Hoek ferry for an overnight crossing.
> 
> ...



Yep, tis bliss riding in Holland. Delft particularly for my money. Therapy session seconded.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Apr 2010)

Really sorry to hear that you are giving up cycling but i do understand that it is becoming more and more dangerous with all these clowns who think they have more right than any other road user.I have driven a few more times for that simple fact but even then you get idiots overtaking in built up areas because you are not exceeding the speed limit like them.
Hope you get over this and do not sell the bikes !!!!


----------



## gouldina (12 Apr 2010)

Jeez, sorry to hear this crankarm.
Why did she ride into you repeatedly btw? You don't say (unless I missed it).


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2010)

Report it. As you say you were lucky the next person that gets hit by the car may not be. Police can check with just the registration, in case it belongs on another type of car. This gives anonimity to the driver as they cannot be found.

But whatever you decide to do, The best of luck.


----------



## atbman (12 Apr 2010)

You *must* report it. If you don't, nothing will happen. If you do, then, even if the reg. no. isn't on the DVLA database, the car might be picked up by APNR cameras. Should that happen, you _should_ then be invited to identify the driver.

Don't pre-suppose - I reported one piece of dangerous driving on a roundabout and was later contacted by the officer concerned to say that, tho' they couldn't take action (my word against hers), they had visited her, read her the riot act and kept her details on record in case she was ever involved in a collision.


----------



## NormanD (13 Apr 2010)

CA don't give up mate, don't let the minority spoil your enjoyment of cycling, we've all had brushes with motorists at some time or other (myself being knocked off twice) but thats down to the minority of idiots being allowed behind the wheel.

I've taken to ordering one of them Muvi mini cameras to record every time I go out on the bike, this way I hope to record any incidents, and then have solid proof I need to give the police any justification to proceed with any convictions.

I know a thing like that will shake you up (it did me) but I'm also happy you weren't badly hurt at all, your confidence has also taken a right bashing.

Get back out he bike mate even if its just short trips around the local area where you know you'll be safe, that way your confidence will build up again and you'll be able to put whats happened to you behind you and enjoy what we do best ... love cycling and the freedom it brings 

best wishes
Norm


----------



## Crankarm (13 Apr 2010)

I'm knocking cycling on the head before my number is up. I have had a good few years cycling. It has brought immense pleasure and continued good health and numerous scary stories. But I don't enjoy it any more and I have had enough. The constant battle trying to stay alive with morons in cars happy to drive over as well as around you is very wearing. I don't want to end up dead. Since the death of Major Rhys Evans last year, the guy killed in Scotland, other high profile cycling road deaths which seem to be increasing in frequency plus my own daily appointments with death, I have been thinking a lot about giving up. This last weekend's incidents have been the last straw. It simply isn't worth it. I'll still have an MTB which has seen little use in preference to my road bikes. I always planned to do a lot more off road riding than I currently do so perhaps now is the time.

Safe cycling everyone where ever you do it.


----------



## beanzontoast (13 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I'm knocking cycling on the head before my number is up. I have had a good few years cycling. It has brought immense pleasure and continued good health and numerous scary stories. But I don't enjoy it any more and I have had enough. The constant battle trying to stay alive with morons in cars happy to drive over as well as around you is very wearing. I don't want to end up dead. Since the death of Major Rhys Evans last year, the guy killed in Scotland, other high profile cycling road deaths which seem to be increasing in frequency plus my own daily appointments with death, I have been thinking a lot about giving up. This last weekend's incidents have been the last straw. It simply isn't worth it. I'll still have an MTB which has seen little use in preference to my road bikes. I always planned to do a lot more off road riding than I currently do so perhaps now is the time.
> 
> Safe cycling everyone where ever you do it.



Crank - it's just awful that you've been brought to this point.

I've had similar thoughts myself after my off in January. Half the people I talk to say they would give it up if they were me, the other half say don't let it stop you. I've got a wife and kids (ok, pretty grown up now, but still my kids to me) to think about.

I'd echo those who say don't get rid of your bikes yet. In time, you may feel differently. I'm certainly hoping I do.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Apr 2010)

beanzontoast said:


> Crank - it's just awful that you've been brought to this point.
> 
> I've had similar thoughts myself after my off in January. Half the people I talk to say they would give it up if they were me, the other half say don't let it stop you. I've got a wife and kids (ok, pretty grown up now, but still my kids to me) to think about.
> 
> I'd echo those who say don't get rid of your bikes yet. In time, you may feel differently. I'm certainly hoping I do.



It's not as if I am new to cycling. Have ridden for many years over many thousands of miles. I've just had enough of constantly trying to stay alive doing something which should be relatively benign.


----------



## beanzontoast (13 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> It's not as if I am new to cycling. Have ridden for many years over many thousands of miles. I've just had enough of constantly trying to stay alive doing something which should be relatively benign.



It's such a shame that it's come to this. Someone needs to do some current research into the numbers of cyclists deciding to 'call it a day' I think. The cycling organisations go on about numbers of cyclists expanding, but what about stats on the experienced ones who've had enough and their reasons for going?

Whatever off-road cycling you do in the future, I really hope you get some enjoyment out of it. And do still post - I'm guessing there's a lot of people who don't cycle much (or at all) on here.

Good luck, mate.


----------



## Tinuts (13 Apr 2010)

I can completely sympathise with your point of view having found myself, on occasions, similarly questioning the merits of continuing to cycle on the UK's increasingly crowded and hostile roads.

It seems that not a cycling day goes by without some close call - a too close overtake, a SMIDSY, another example of attempted intimidation or abuse. Cyclists continue to die on our roads and their deaths, usually at the hands of careless motorists, go relatively unpunished. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that the motor vehicle is probably the best tool of choice for those looking to commit murder. Don't bother with trying to buy a gun from some seedy supplier in Peckham, just hop in a car and drive over your intended victim. You'll probably end up with a fine and a few months driving ban as opposed to life imprisonment.

Oil prices may be rising, petrol becoming increasingly expensive and the roads more crowded but that doesn't appear to stop people from buying ever larger gas-guzzling vehicles, many of which now insulate the drivers from the outside world so effectively that they could be likened to the sofa-in-front-of-your-TV on wheels. Witness the preponderance of monstrous and totally unsuitable SUVs on our roads. Is it any surprise that, to people whose experience of driving is effectively only one step away from that of playing a computer game, their attitude towards more vulnerable road users should be so careless? Surely if you run over a cyclist they just get up and cycle off, don't they? Just don't scrape the paintwork or dent my bumper, mate. In fact, the last time I was knocked off my bike the young driver got out of the car and, with me lying groaning in the road, proceeded to check his paintwork for damage!

Of course, the total gridlock which the ever increasing numbers of vehicles promises to deliver to our road system has prompted the powers that be to encourage us all to get out of our cars and onto our bicycles. This, or perhaps the relentless rise in petrol and public transport costs, has certainly resulted in a spectacular increase in cycling in the major metropolises. What it has also resulted in is a noticeable hardening of attitudes against cyclists. Like Crankarm, I've been cycling for many years and many thousands of miles and can, with confidence, state that the effects of this anti-cycling mentality, as exemplified by motorised road users, have never been so obvious to me as they now are. 

As I've mentioned elsewhere, the main reason I come across for people choosing not to cycle here in London is that they perceive it to be just too dangerous. With the same administration that is exhorting us to get on our bikes being strangely silent when it comes to legislating and implementing measures protecting cyclists' rights to safe passage on our highways , who can blame them?

It would be very easy, at the very least, to legislate minimum overtaking distances (In fact, it amazes me that neither the CTC nor the LCC are campaigning for this when passing too close is one of the major bugbears of road cycling in the UK). It would be relatively easy to train Police officers to take cyclists' complaints seriously rather than with the somewhat dismissive attitude many of us have encountered. It would be relatively easy to legislate greater sanctions against motorists causing death by dangerous driving or using their vehicles as intimidatory instruments. It is, after all, a great many people (not just cyclists) who favour dramatic increases in penalties for the latter. And yet the silence on these matters from our administration is deafening.

We are at a time when there have never been fewer Police patrol cars on our roads and when there has never been a greater perception by motorists that demeanours carried out on those same roads (save those governed by speed cameras) will go unpunished. Is it any surprise, therefore, that there is an increasing number of the more bone-headed type of motorist who are prepared to take the piss with our wellbeing? Especially when the likelihood is that they *will* get away with it? Sure, we can all go out and get helmet cams; indeed, I've done so myself. That's not much good, however, when you're lying in the road dead at the hands of some idiot motorist! Still, at least your video evidence will help secure them a slap on the wrist and paltry fine.

Yes, Crankarm, I thoroughly sympathise as I've been *so* close myself on a number of occasions! But I'm still here.......for now.

My apologies to all if this post is too long for anyone. Just be thankful that it's very rare for me to be confined to bed with a temperature and sore throat……..and too much time on my hands.


----------



## dodgy (13 Apr 2010)

Crankarm is obviously pretty cut up about this, he has my sympathies - really.

When non cyclists ask me why I ride, or indeed why I sometimes am mad enough to ride without a helmet, I respond "the most dangerous thing a cyclist can do is to stop riding". Stopping riding altogether is possibly more dangerous than riding without a helmet.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Apr 2010)

I must say - before anyone reading this thread is put off cycling altogether - that my experience of cycling over the last 25 years is almost entirely positive. I can count the number of life threatening incidents on the fingers of one hand (and I commuted around the West Midlands conurbation for nearly twenty years) and I find that I and the other traffic can coexist quite happily pretty much all the time. 
I'm not blaming Crankarm for this incident - the woman was clearly a dangerous moron with no sense of the responsibility that shouold come with being in charge of a motor vehicle - but many of his posts about his disagreements with motorists start with how he shouted at them or gesticulated at them after some incident or other. (As this one did, before the original post was edited.) While this is understandable, calling someone a "stupid f**king cow" is only ever going to escalate things. As they say, there's rarely a situation so bad that you can't make it worse by losing your temper.


----------



## upsidedown (13 Apr 2010)

Tinuts, best post i have read today, well said, all of it.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I must say - before anyone reading this thread is put off cycling altogether - that my experience of cycling over the last 25 years is almost entirely positive. I can count the number of life threatening incidents on the fingers of one hand (and I commuted around the West Midlands conurbation for nearly twenty years) and I find that I and the other traffic can coexist quite happily pretty much all the time.
> I'm not blaming Crankarm for this incident - the woman was clearly a dangerous moron with no sense of the responsibility that shouold come with being in charge of a motor vehicle - but many of his posts about his disagreements with motorists start with how he shouted at them or gesticulated at them after some incident or other. (As this one did, before the original post was edited.) While this is understandable, calling someone a "stupid f**king cow" is only ever going to escalate things. As they say, there's rarely a situation so bad that you can't make it worse by losing your temper.



You're scraping the barrel this time RT. You at least have some sense to not blame me for the driver nearly crashing into me and knocking me off ! I could abuse you for my pleasure but that would play into your large knuckle dragging hands. I suspect you're not even cyclist for if you were you wouldn't post such rot. FYI I was riding along with this car following close behind me. The woman decided to pass then as she drew level with me decided to indicate and turn suddenly across my path into the entrance of a field in the middle of know where. Pray tell me what you would shout "Please Madam, do you mind awfully paying greater attention, glancing to your left and over your shoulder to avoid knocking me down as you carry out your pointless and dangerous maneouvre? Sorry to have inconvenienced you or to appear curt. I'll now just die quietly of my injuries." And then when I tried to find out why she had done what she did and make her aware of how danagerous her driving had been, she deliberately drove her car into me hitting me and my bike which was then stationary in the road in front of her.

RT I don't believe you are even a cyclist even if it was 20 years ago. 20 years ago the traffic was a fraction of what it is now and there were a lot more traffic police on the roads to pull up errant drivers. You certainly give the impression you don't cycle everyday, in all weathers, in all types of traffic otherwise as I say you wouldn't have posted such rot and made a personal attack on me . 

You're a truck driver as well aren't you RT, as is lee? Any opportunity, one of you has a pop at me .


----------



## Crankarm (13 Apr 2010)

upsidedown said:


> Tinuts, best post i have read today, well said, all of it.



2nd that.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Apr 2010)

Wind it in a bit Crankers. No-one's having a pop at you.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> 2nd that.



Agree and it's the impression I get with motorists as well nowadays.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Wind it in a bit Crankers. *No-one's having a pop at you*.



I only hope you are better at diagnosis of medical conditions than reading . If indeed you are medical doctor.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> You're scraping the barrel this time RT. You at least have some sense to not blame me for the driver nearly crashing into me and knocking me off ! I could abuse you for my pleasure but that would play into your large knuckle dragging hands. I suspect you're not even cyclist for if you were you wouldn't post such rot. FYI I was riding along with this car following close behind me. The woman decided to pass then as she drew level with me decided to indicate and turn suddenly across my path into the entrance of a field in the middle of know where. Pray tell me what you would shout "Please Madam, do you mind awfully paying greater attention, glancing to your left and over your shoulder to avoid knocking me down as you carry out your pointless and dangerous maneouvre? Sorry to have inconvenienced you or to appear curt. I'll now just die quietly of my injuries." And then when I tried to find out why she had done what she did and make her aware of how danagerous her driving had been, she deliberately drove her car into me hitting me and my bike which was then stationary in the road in front of her.
> 
> RT I don't believe you are even a cyclist even if it was 20 years ago. 20 years ago the traffic was a fraction of what it is now and there were a lot more traffic police on the roads to pull up errant drivers. You certainly give the impression you don't cycle everyday, in all weathers, in all types of traffic otherwise as I say you wouldn't have posted such rot and made a personal attack on me .
> 
> You're a truck driver as well aren't you RT, as is lee? Any opportunity, one of you has a pop at me .



Hmmmm. You're rather missing the point I was making in your unreasoning ire, which was that people are going to react one of two ways to being called a "stupid f**king cow". They're either going to say "my goodness! You're absolutely right, that's _exactly_ what I am!", or they're going to take it as an insult and react accordingly. Dare I suggest that the latter of these scenarios is the more likely, especially if the chap who's just shouted "stupid f**king cow" is sitting astride his bike in the middle of the road in front of their car?

As I say, I'm not trying to excuse this woman (who, let's face it _is_ a stupid f**king cow), just trying to point out that if you will go around shouting these things at errant motorists, you must expect to occasionally fall foul of the stupider end of the motoring spectrum. You ask what I'd have shouted; probably nothing, at least not so she could hear me. That's why I've had 25 years (and counting: despite your assertions that I'm not a cyclist, I'm sitting here in my cycling kit having just ridden 15 miles home from work) of largely happy cycling and have no intention of giving it up.

Oh, incidentally, which part of the phrase "I'm not blaming Crankarm for this incident" are you struggling with? I can simplify it if you like.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Oh, incidentally, which part of the phrase "I'm not blaming Crankarm for this incident" are you struggling with? *I can simplify it if you like*.


Go on then.


----------



## StuartG (14 Apr 2010)

For once I have to agree with RT. And it isn't a thing specific to motorists & cyclists. Give people grief and they will return it in spades. The exceptions are called saints (RCC variety excepted).

Massive over reaction in all walks of life gets more commoner by the day. You over reacted and boy did that change a bad event into an even more, and avoidable, dangerous event.

Just in case you think I'm pontificating, yes I do lose it with some motorists too. But that's my problem, not theirs. Its never helped a situation. Or am I not a real cyclist either?

Come on, admit you may not have made the best decision. Look to the stats - you are likely live longer and healthier staying on the bike. I think I prefer you on a bike than in a car with that attitude


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I'm knocking cycling on the head before my number is up .... I'll still have an MTB which has seen little use in preference to my road bikes. I always planned to do a lot more off road riding than I currently do so perhaps now is the time.
> 
> Safe cycling everyone where ever you do it.



Crankers - I'm shocked. Sorry to read about what happened to you and about the conclusion you've drawn from it. I find mtb'ing to be good therapy after a run in with a seemingly homicidal car driver on tarmac. Trouble is, in these parts I often meet them in their 4WD's on the tarmac bits of my mtb'ing on a Sunday! The worst are usually identifiable by the bike racks on the back of their vehicles.

Take care, go steady, and, please, keep pedaling/posting.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

StuartG said:


> For once I have to agree with RT. And it isn't a thing specific to motorists & cyclists. Give people grief and they will return it in spades. The exceptions are called saints (RCC variety excepted).
> 
> Massive over reaction in all walks of life gets more commoner by the day. You over reacted and boy did that change a bad event into an even more, and avoidable, dangerous event.
> 
> ...



What a crock of ...... Another part time cyclist who cycles in a parallel world where cars are driven by nuns and monks  .


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> What a crock of ...... Another part time cyclist who cycles in a parallel world where cars are driven by nuns and monks  .



Crankers, since you've given up cycling, is it too much to ask that you give up Cycle Chat as well? You seem to be either wilfully misunderstanding what StuartG and I are saying and taking refuge in a barrage of insults. Which is of a piece with your behaviour on the road. If you wish to portray yourself as an innocent victim of road rage in future, you'd do best to avoid posting the full story first.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Crankers - I'm shocked. Sorry to read about what happened to you and about the conclusion you've drawn from it. I find mtb'ing to be good therapy after a run in with a seemingly homicidal car driver on tarmac. Trouble is, in these parts I often meet them in their 4WD's on the tarmac bits of my mtb'ing on a Sunday! The worst are usually identifiable by the bike racks on the back of their vehicles.
> 
> Take care, go steady, and, please, keep pedaling/posting.



Indeed what happened shocked me and I have decided enough is enough. 

I thought off road cycling would be free from traffic. From your experiences this appears not to be the case. So this is where owners of 4x4s take them to do their dirty business. I'm pretty sure they can't drive around the Thetford Forest trails, I've never seen them, and I'd be surprised if they were allowed around the Chicksands circuit . There must be a good few tracks and trails to follow in Sussex, especially the Ashdown Forest or on the South Downs Way where even cars cannot go. Would like to ride the SDW some time.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> *Crankers, since you've given up cycling, is it too much to ask that you give up Cycle Chat as well?* You seem to be either wilfully misunderstanding what StuartG and I are saying and taking refuge in a barrage of insults. Which is of a piece with your behaviour on the road. If you wish to portray yourself as an innocent victim of road rage in future, you'd do best to avoid posting the full story first.



Your thoughts reveal your true intentions. Not only are your reading and comprehension skills breathtakingly poor, but your wish to push me from this forum shows that you are having a pop at me and have a malevolent agenda against me . I have not given up cycling, but cycling on the roads. There is a subtle difference. I suggest you re-read .

You still have not answered my question of how you would have re-acted with the imminent threat of being knocked down? So are you saying that the woman was then justified in using her car as a weapon by driving into me?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Your thoughts reveal your true intentions. *Not only are your reading and comprehension skills breathtakingly poor,* but your wish to push me from this forum shows that you are having a pop at me and have a malevolent agenda against me . I have not given up cycling, but cycling on the roads. There is a subtle difference.* I suggest you re-read *.



Ok, fair enough (although the first comment is a bit rich coming from you). As long as you promise to re-read my post a page or so back and respond to what I actually wrote, rather than what you think I wrote. And yes, I make no secret of the fact that I think this forum would be a happier place without you losing your rag every ten minutes for no particular reason.


----------



## StuartG (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> What a crock of ...... Another part time cyclist who cycles in a parallel world where cars are driven by nuns and monks  .


Correct. I no longer do a daily commute from Sydenham to Euston. A journey somewhat more challenging than anything Cambridge can offer methinks. My daily journeys are now shorter and more leisurely but still in London's urban jungle (a la Brompton)

As for weekends I didn't know all those fast close cropping 4x4s in Kent and Surrey were indeed filled with religious saints (a la Dawes).

This is just the point I was trying to make cranks. Was your reaction ill judged? Thankfully in an environment where nothing but pride can get hurt. IMHO your problem is you.

See, now I have gone and dunnit


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Ok, fair enough (although the first comment is a bit rich coming from you). As long as you promise to re-read my post a page or so back and respond to what I actually wrote, rather than what you think I wrote. And yes, I make no secret of the fact that I think this forum would be a happier place *without you losing your rag every ten minutes for no particular reason*.





You are a thief, you stole the truth and made it up yourself.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

Aye son.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

StuartG said:


> Correct. I no longer do a daily commute from Sydenham to Euston. *A journey somewhat more challenging than anything Cambridge can offer methinks*. My daily journeys are now shorter and more leisurely but still in London's urban jungle (a la Brompton)
> 
> As for weekends I didn't know all those fast close cropping 4x4s in Kent and Surrey were indeed filled with religious saints (a la Dawes).
> 
> ...



More sweeping generlisation and prejudice. A vehicle being driven in a manner that is likely to knock you down is dangerous where ever it occurs. 

As Father Jack says "Ar$e!"  .


----------



## Cat (14 Apr 2010)

I've kinda read some comments with in the post but gave up after about page 2 as there are so many replies and advice? that people have given...

Its a shame that this experience has lead you to not riding on the roads anymore, not every person is an A$re to cyclist on the road! You have to get one person that spoils it to everyone. 

As she has physically hit you, caused injury and damage and has Failed to stop at the scene to exchange details is an offence. It should be reported to the police ASAP.

You should give the reg number that you have got and a full description of the driver. I would take photos of the injury's and damage to the bike too, incase it is needed for future use.

The police can put the reg of the car, to be flagged up for their ANPR machines and also if the vehicle is stopped in the future and a check is carried out, it will be flagged up on their CAD systems to, along with the FTS report and description of the driver.

How do you know the vehicle is not insured and you mentioned something else but i cant remember?

Deffo report it, you might hear anything being done, but you never know what the police do without you actually knowing about it.....


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

Are you going to report it, Crankarm? It seems odd not to, especially as you seem to be taking it seriously in many other ways. Just don't tell the coppers that you called her a "stupid f**king cow" just before she drove at you.


----------



## StuartG (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> More sweeping generlisation and prejudice. A vehicle being driven in a manner that is likely to knock you down is dangerous where ever it occurs.


Generalisation, prejudice? All I was saying is my route/frequency/years was likely to put me in conflict with more loony drivers than even you experience. The point at issue is making a bad situation worse and possibly causing an extra life threatening event by over reaction.

Take care.


----------



## magnatom (14 Apr 2010)

Crank,

First off. I am very sorry to hear what happened to you.  It sounds nasty, and certainly must have been so to put you off road cycling.

For what it is worth, I feel you have a duty to report. This woman is obviously dangerous and will no doubt do this sort of thing again. I am sure you were one of the people telling me to report my tanker driver. Take your own advice.

As someone who has been know to react (although I generally don't insult, but I do swear) I can understand what RT is saying. Reaction, leads to reaction. There is no getting away from that. It is likely that she would not have done what she did, had you not reacted in the way you did. 

However, I can also understand that it can be difficult not to react in certain situations. We weren't there, but from your account, it is likely that most of us would have reacted. 

I must admit your posts are generally on the aggressive side, and it appears that you often react to criticism by insulting others back. My 'gentle' suggestion would be to take a step back evry time you feel criticised before posting back. If I reacted as you do to criticism, I'm pretty sure I would have been banned by now (considering the amount of criticism I've had in the past!!)


----------



## magnatom (14 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Are you going to report it, Crankarm? It seems odd not to, especially as you seem to be taking it seriously in many other ways. Just don't tell the coppers that you called her a "stupid f**king cow" just before she drove at you.




I don't think that is a problem. A reaction after a life threatening event is understandable, if not advisable. Driving a car at someone is never understandable.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

magnatom said:


> I don't think that is a problem. A reaction after a life threatening event is understandable, if not advisable. Driving a car at someone is never understandable.



I quite agree. As I said, I'm not trying to excuse this woman at all.


----------



## magnatom (14 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I quite agree. As I said, I'm not trying to excuse this woman at all.




..and I didn't say you were. Why don't you read my post, ya numbskull....


----------



## ttcycle (14 Apr 2010)

Crank- I'm sorry to hear that you are giving up cycling on the roads. I hope that this isn't a permanent thing but also respect your decision should you want that. I am saddened to hear about this though. It does sound like the drivers behaviour was dangerous but I didn't get to read the OP. I do understand that the police don't always take things seriously but it may be worth just reporting it in case it flags up an incident later.

Tinuts- I like the sentiments of your post but have to say that attitude changing through education is not an overnight process neither is cycle or community campaigning- it is often a slow and thankless task but there are people plugging away at behind the scenes. Just as a thought, how would over taking distances be enforced on UK roads, this is where the problem is at the moment. My suggestion if you feel really strongly is to get involved in your local cycle campaigning group and push those buttons and get things happening.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Indeed what happened shocked me and I have decided enough is enough.
> 
> I thought off road cycling would be free from traffic. From your experiences this appears not to be the case. So this is where owners of 4x4s take them to do their dirty business. I'm pretty sure they can't drive around the Thetford Forest trails, I've never seen them, and I'd be surprised if they were allowed around the Chicksands circuit . There must be a good few tracks and trails to follow in Sussex, especially the Ashdown Forest or on the South Downs Way where even cars cannot go. Would like to ride the SDW some time.



iirc Landowners and anyone else with landowners permission can drive on bridleways and footpaths. Vehicles can use BOATS and RUPPS willy nilly. Frequently come across 4WDs on stretches of the SDW; generally driven well but sometimes not. Near urban centres it can be 'fun' and parts of the SDW are on public roads. To make a decent ride cross country around here one has to join bridleways with bits of tarmac and therein lies the rub.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

User3143 said:


> Why did you edit the OP Crankarm and not tell what happened leading up to the incident that occured?



My OP was too long and verbatim. I have now told what happened to me anyway. It is all here. There is nothing more to say. If some cannot grasp how scary it must be and life threatening cycling along minding your own business, to see that a car that is passing you, suddenly swerves across your front wheel to pull off the road into an over grown entrance to a field in the middle no where, then I don't know what else to say. Sure I swore at her because had I not had lightening reactions to avoid being taken out she would probably have hit me. When I tried to find out why she did it, she was aggressively in denial choosing to deliberately drive her car into me and my bike.

Sure perhaps I should report it but I already explained why I won't bother for my reasons outlined previously. 

But as I repeat for those who have not read the whole thread I have had enough of continually trying to stay alive when out on my bike. It goes way beyond this last incident. I have just had enough of cycling on UK roads. It is not enjoyable for me anymore. HB and Tinuts amongst others have grasped this. Tinuts has summed up cycling in the UK in this country pretty succinctly and I think some one else on another thread. It feels to me the right time to give up. It realy does. I have done my time. I have had many really good enjoyable rides over the years, some which I shall miss. One of my favourites last year, on a beautiful summer's afternoon, a car came steaming around a bend (not particularly sharp and going up hill) from behind, the driver saw me, locked up their car brakes, skidded, successfully avoided me, but stuffed their car into the hedge on the opposite side of the road. So there are many instances all told as I cycle so many miles. If you only do 8 miles a day then you may not experience as much as I have on a bike. Recently I have several instances where chavs and twunts have thrown rubbish at me from their cars both late at night and during the day as they pass or come up right behind and the driver repeatedly blows the car horn. About a month ago I was surrounded by chavs oon scooters on a rural road who road just in front of me and behind me, trouble I thought, oh oh, but the one in front who was riding his scooter gradually slower and slower impeding my path only wanted to pull a wheelie, successfully holding it for about 400 yards right down the middle of the road. So possibly more trouble and the risk of injury. I wish I had had a head came for that one.

Over the decades I have remained silent, I have ignored them, I have given as good as I get, I have been chased assaulted, I have been rammed, I have been knocked down and survived, but the incidents keep happening. Face it, in this country cyclists have a worse public image than estate agents or MPs. There is no one as far as I can see in any position of authority or influence championing road safety around cyclists. There is a massive silence. They want more of us on bikes but they are not prepared to make the roads genuinely safer. An advertising campaign such as public information films similar to Think Bike! would be a start and a loud and clear message from the police and courts that drivers who bully, intimidate and run down cyclists will be caught, prosecuted and SERIOUSLY punished. This just isn't happening.

Behaviour by motorists towards cyclists has deteriorated in the last couple of years such that a large minority now treat cyclists with contempt or out right intimidation and aggression, a minority, and a significant minority using their cars as weapons. Statements by idiots such as James Martin don't help. Being a cyclist one is very vulnerable. I want to live to reach a grand old age but as far as my experiences tell me there is a distinct possibility I might not make it. So I give up road cycling.

Everyone has their own experiences and opinions - fine, but that doesn't entitle some to enter into a character assassination of me. It's a sad time for me now as I built the last 20-25 of my life around cycling. I am still very passionate about cycling, just not every day road cycling anymore. I shall still be cycling where I can off road. If that still doesn't meet with the approval and satisfaction of some on here then you can go ............ I don't know you from Harry so I don't care.

I am however thinking of giving the details of the recent incident to the RoadSafe Met Police Website which some one kindly posted a link to earlier in the thread for which I am grateful.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

magnatom said:


> ..and I didn't say you were. Why don't you read my post, ya numbskull....


----------



## Tinuts (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I am however thinking of giving the details of the recent incident to the RoadSafe Met Police Website which some one kindly posted a link to earlier in the thread for which I am grateful.



Having had experience of reporting incidents to roadsafe I'd say this is too serious an example of dreadful driving to bother with them. This isn't meant as a criticism of what they are trying to do but I feel the most you can expect is that they'll just write a letter informing the woman that an incident has been logged and reminding her of her responsibilities whilst on the highway. I know it's a real faff but I'd still report it at the local Police Station.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Everyone has their own experiences and opinions - fine, but that doesn't entitle some to enter into a character assassination of me.



And if anyone was actually doing that, you'd have a point. But you've read something ito my posts (and others') that wasn't there and reacted to that, rather than what was actually written. 



> I am however thinking of giving the details of the recent incident to the RoadSafe Met Police Website which some one kindly posted a link to earlier in the thread for which I am grateful.



Good. Let's hope they do something about it.


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 Apr 2010)

I agree with a lot of what Crankarm has said.I mean it can be bad sometimes.Sometimes I wonder what these people have been smoking.

I think it's sad that it has got to this but I know how I feel when I have had a bad incident.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Apr 2010)

Sometimes you don't have to wonder, you can smell it.


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 Apr 2010)

Oh yeah...try cycling in Thailand....Much better as they don't try and force you off of the road.They are patient.There is more respect there anyway which is sadly missing in this country.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> And if anyone was actually doing that, you'd have a point. But you've read something ito my posts (and others') that wasn't there and reacted to that, rather than what was actually written.



God you're an argumentative heartless sod. As I say it is a sad time for me, but also a relief not having to deal with the daily war to stay alive. It's been great in the car today. I'm getting to like using it on a regular basis. A bit costly, but hey cheap in exchange for avoiding all the aggro as a cyclist. Have been running 6-7 miles the last couple of evenings so shall still stay fit which has been a major benefit cycling so much.


----------



## Tinuts (14 Apr 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Sometimes you don't have to wonder, you can smell it.



+1, although doesn't smoke rise? It must be difficult at the height you travel.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2010)

Tinuts said:


> +1, although doesn't smoke rise? It must be difficult at the height you travel.



 .


----------



## Tinuts (14 Apr 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Tinuts- I like the sentiments of your post but have to say that attitude changing through education is not an overnight process neither is cycle or community campaigning- it is often a slow and thankless task but there are people plugging away at behind the scenes.



I agree. Unfortunately things have progressed so far that I now tend to believe that more of a big stick approach is what is needed.  After all, what effect have those "educational" adverts aimed at motorist mobile phone use accomplished? And no disrespect to those who *are* plugging away behind the scenes - at least someone's doing it!



ttcycle said:


> Just as a thought, how would over taking distances be enforced on UK roads, this is where the problem is at the moment.



The same way I assume it is enforced in those EU countries where this problem has already been the subject of such legislation. Who knows, with the right law in place I might actually get some useful results from my helmet cam footage......



ttcycle said:


> My suggestion if you feel really strongly is to get involved in your local cycle campaigning group and push those buttons and get things happening.



Yes, agreed, and I'd love to be able to but I barely have enough time to post videos online exemplifying what we, as cyclists, put up with let alone go along to meetings about the same. I don't mean to sound negative but there really is only so much time - and less of it as each day passes! I haven't discounted my future involvement in this area completely though......


----------



## snailracer (14 Apr 2010)

Tinuts said:


> +1, although doesn't smoke rise? It must be difficult at the height you travel.


The smell does not rise, it lingers close to the ground. Rather like a wet fart.


----------



## Headgardener (14 Apr 2010)

Sorry to hear that you feel the need to give up road cycling Crankarm. It must have been a difficult decision. As others have already posted please report it to the Police as at least then it will be in the system and if the same thing happens to somebody else then the Police will have something to use as a starting point in a possible prosecution. Although my SMIDSY,s and near misses have been very few I take great delight in thinking that one day all the oil will run out and the fat neds (I love the scottish term for chavs ) and all the other morons in tin boxes will have to ride a bike to get about, just like me. Please carry on posting on here as your technical knowlege is always useful and ingnore what RT says I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2010)

Why not post it on here. Some police forces do check it.

http://www.ragingbike.co.uk/

So if the vehicle is caught doing something similar, it can be shown as having done it before. Also it cuts out reporting direct to the police.

*Point not raised elswhere:*
Given that the vehicle registration & type are an unknown combination. DVLA cannot give information out if the two do not match. What happens to the owner of the vehicle that it does belong too if they are stopped simply because of the APNR? 

On this bit I can give KM55 UJJ. belongs to a green nissan. Seen today, again, on a white taxi!! having been told I'd got the registration wrong upon reporting it first time round.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> God you're an argumentative heartless sod.



As I said, read my posts properly and respond to what I actually wrote, instead of chucking your teddy just because I don't necessarily agree with you.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Apr 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Just as a thought, how would over taking distances be enforced on UK roads, this is where the problem is at the moment. My suggestion if you feel really strongly is to get involved in your local cycle campaigning group and push those buttons and get things happening.



Sorry to hear about this Cranky. Where's a decent handgun when you need one? 

As to the enforcement, it's easy. All the technology's there; all that's needed is the will to use it. Ten years ago, London's bus lanes were full of cars. Now they're not. Why? Because tosspots learned that if they did it, they'd get a CCTV image and a fine in the post the next day. So they stopped. Simples. 

We have, famously, one in four of the world's CCTV cameras in this country. They record all this bad stuff all day every day. If anyone in authority wanted to prioritise it, there's absolutely nothing stopping them.They just don't want to, because antagonising motorists is bad karma, election-wise. Again, simples. 

If the government - any government - genuinely wants to tip the balance in favour of cycling, all it really needs to do is come down on bad drivers hard. Big fines, crushed cars, even jail - and plenty of publicity. It's not impossible to change public behaviour...it's not even hard. All you have to do is do it.


----------



## Tinuts (15 Apr 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99']If the government - any government - genuinely wants to tip the balance in favour of cycling, all it really needs to do is come down on bad drivers hard. Big fines, crushed cars, even jail - and plenty of publicity. It's not impossible to change public behaviour...it's not even hard. All you have to do is do it.[/QUOTE]

Exactly!


----------



## bigjim (15 Apr 2010)

I understand exactly where Crankarm is coming from. I suppose I am a part time cyclist with 3 or 4, 30mile training runs and hopefully a Sunday run with the local CTC each week. On every training run I record at least 3 near misses. I'm actually waiting for them these days its getting so bad. On the CTC run there are always the near misses as well as a lot of verbal abuse. This sunday there were 3 incidents on a 3 mile stretch through Rochdale. 
It's getting worse! Can't wait to get to Mallorca next week for some peaceful cycling.


----------



## Crankarm (15 Apr 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99']Sorry to hear about this Cranky. Where's a decent handgun when you need one? 

As to the enforcement, it's easy. All the technology's there; all that's needed is the will to use it. Ten years ago, London's bus lanes were full of cars. Now they're not. Why? Because tosspots learned that if they did it, they'd get a CCTV image and a fine in the post the next day. So they stopped. Simples. 

We have, famously, one in four of the world's CCTV cameras in this country. They record all this bad stuff all day every day. If anyone in authority wanted to prioritise it, there's absolutely nothing stopping them.They just don't want to, because antagonising motorists is bad karma, election-wise. Again, simples. 

If the government - any government - genuinely wants to tip the balance in favour of cycling, all it really needs to do is come down on bad drivers hard. Big fines, crushed cars, even jail - and plenty of publicity. It's not impossible to change public behaviour...it's not even hard. All you have to do is do it.[/QUOTE]

Swee'pea for Home Secretary .

I reckon one could form a pretty sensible cabinet from the faces on here .

Tinuts for PM?


----------



## Crankarm (15 Apr 2010)

bigjim said:


> I understand exactly where Crankarm is coming from. I suppose I am a part time cyclist with 3 or 4, 30mile training runs and hopefully a Sunday run with the local CTC each week. On every training run I record at least 3 near misses. I'm actually waiting for them these days its getting so bad. On the CTC run there are always the near misses as well as a lot of verbal abuse. This sunday there were 3 incidents on a 3 mile stretch through Rochdale.
> It's getting worse! *Can't wait to get to Mallorca next week for some peaceful cycling*.



Indeed, emigration might be the long term solution.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Indeed, emigration might be the long term solution.



A short-term taster, though, might be a trip to Holland....


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Apr 2010)

That's why I like cycling when on holiday...Thailand was good when I had that electric bike.(Patong and Karon beach and also Phuket.

They drive like nutters out there sometimes but it's not malicious.Japan was good as well.


----------



## emulsifier12 (16 Apr 2010)

When I first read this post I thought it was going somewhere. Now everyone (just like me) is rambling on about a driver who tried to knock you off your bike. What is the use of posting here on CC with the car reg if you don't report it? What if she does this to someone else and they get hurt or even killed? How would you feel then crankarm? YOU NEED TO REPORT IT!!!


----------



## Crankarm (16 Apr 2010)

emulsifier12 said:


> When I first read this post I thought it was going somewhere. Now everyone (just like me) is rambling on about a driver who tried to knock you off your bike. What is the use of posting here on CC with the car reg if you don't report it? What if she does this to someone else and they get hurt or even killed? How would you feel then crankarm? YOU NEED TO REPORT IT!!!



No I don't and DON'T SHOUT!

And if I report it what do you think will happen? The Spanish Inquisition or a special forces swat team landing on her doorstep confiscating and crushing her car and banning her from the roads for life ?

Don't see that anyone is rambling on. Lower your saddle and bring yourself back down to Earth. I have achieved my aim to make anyone else who happens to cycle in Cambridgeshire of this car. I will also post on RoadSafe website tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> No I don't and DON'T SHOUT!
> 
> And if I report it what do you think will happen? The Spanish Inquisition or a special forces swat team landing on her doorstep confiscating and crushing her car and banning her from the roads for life ?
> 
> I have achieved my aim to make anyone else who happens to cycle in Cambridgeshire of this car. I will also post on RoadSafe website tomorrow.



Why Not. Its six days since you first posted the registration & *NOW* you say you'll report it to Roadsafe today. Given the warning you put out about the registration, how do you know that in the six days it took you to report it, the vehicle hasn't been concerned in anything similar?

If you find out afterwards that it has been, coming forward afterwards may not be much help. If it had been reported, then maybe the police may have found both the vehicle & driver concerned. Thereby preventing further injury to anyone or loss of life.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Apr 2010)

It does seem funny to be bothered enough to give up road cycling, but not bothered enough to let the coppers know. After all, it can't do any harm and might even do some good.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Apr 2010)

User3143 said:


> How about because there were mitigating circumstances - *namely what the OP called the driver and being dumb enough to be in front of the car when it sped off*.


Morning Cat, let me introduce you to some friends of mine... Pigeons, this is Cat. Off you go then, get in amongst them.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Why would you write that ?
> 
> BTW I have written an account of what happened I am pretty shook up. My leg and knee is soar where she drove into me - 2nd attempt btw at knocking me down. My road bike has a slightly buckled front wheel where the car's bumper made contact with me and bike as I stood in the road. Forks seem ok. But there were no witnesses as on a rural road, so no point calling plod, as they won't take it seriously and undoubtedly will say it will be my word against hers. When I got my camera out she cleared off sharpish.
> 
> ...


There is always a point in calling "Plod"

If you have proof with a damaged bike, and a good description then go for it.The unlicensed status should be enough for a tug

Even if nothing else is done a quiet word or even putting her on their warning radar......... additionally (assuming the original details are correct) you can start a claim with the MIB for the bike damage


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 Apr 2010)

Give the bloke time...He's had a terrible experience.

When those clowns whizzed past me on Blackfriars Bridge as I was waiting to do a right I don't think I got over it straight away.Also I didn't report it.Will the cops do bug all?

If he's not happy about reporting it he doesn't have to.

Let him do things in his own time.

The good thing about this board is the ability to let off steam and moan about the poor driving and we have all had it.

Im lucky I probably haven't had it as bad as Crankarm but I have come bloody close.

Crankarm is dealing with it in his own way and I think it should be respected even if you don't agree.

IMHO.


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> There were no witnesses as on a rural road, so no point calling plod, as they won't take it seriously and undoubtedly will say it will be my word against hers!



Thanks Crank....
There are only a few CC'ers I can help directly....You are one of them. Report it, if the local bobbies don't do anything, I will!
Back off Holiday and into work on Tuesday.
PM me with the incident number and I WILL chase it up! 
At the very least you should have pm'd me the details and account of what happened.
Vike


----------



## TheBoyBilly (20 Apr 2010)

To be perfectly honest I haven't read the complete thread but I really hope Crankarm reconsiders his decision to pack up commuting by bike. My previous dealings with the aforementioned gentleman tell me that he loves his cycling, whether for work or for pleasure, and it would be such a shame if some selfish, ignorant motorist (sic) should persuade him to take to the car himself. I have aways found Cranky to be very helpful and it would be a loss to these forums should he decide to hang up his bicycle clips even though I can understand the reasons why.


----------



## hackbike 666 (20 Apr 2010)

Yeah it is a shame.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Apr 2010)

The last 2 weeks have been good. A real relief not having the daily bid to stay alive on a bike. I like the car option. I have been keeping active by doing a lot of running, up to about 6-7 miles a day, 5 days a week. I confess I am thinking of going out for a ride really early this sunday as it WILL be really quiet being a Bank Holiday weekend. But the weather is looking decidely iffy. Tbh I don't want more near death experiences from motons and being on the recieving end of a freezing and soaking ride into the bargain as well.

How have others' rides been this week? Much aggro or aggression, any near death experiences?


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Apr 2010)

An entirely calm and trouble-free week. No bad driving at all on the Wednesday club run.
Later that evening, though, there was some lunatic riding a bike down my road after about six pints, who could potentially have caused me some serious damage.
In fact, he was riding my bike down my road.
Oh.
Hang on.
That was me


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> The last 2 weeks have been good. A real relief not having the daily bid to stay alive on a bike. I like the car option. I have been keeping active by doing a lot of running, up to about 6-7 miles a day, 5 days a week. I confess I am thinking of going out for a ride really early this sunday as it WILL be really quiet being a Bank Holiday weekend. But the weather is looking decidely iffy. Tbh I don't want more near death experiences from motons and being on the recieving end of a freezing and soaking ride into the bargain as well.
> 
> How have others' rides been this week? Much aggro or aggression, any near death experiences?



Much as they always are, the rides to and from work Monday to Thursday just part of life's routine. Today I have been on holiday, I went out and did a fifty miler this morning, rode out to Cosby, the Cafe there has reopened under new management. Enjoyable ride out but a bit of a slog back into the wind.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Apr 2010)

Not bad at all. In fact very pleasant. The dry weather has meant my favourite commute across the fen using farm tracks and an old railway line has dried out enough to make it viable again without getting covered in mud so I can use that route now to avoid motons altogether (at least as far as Fen Ditton). which is just great .


----------



## Jaguar (30 Apr 2010)

Crankarm said:


> How have others' rides been this week? Much aggro or aggression...?


Just the usual.
I got called "rude" this morning by 3 women pushing buggies on the bike lane (blocking the entire path) while ignoring the adjacent footpath. 
All I did was bib my merry little horn (it's a jolly noise, not at all aggressive) to let them know I was there.
One apologised so I said "sokay" but another got a bit gobby. It upset my whole day tbh


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2010)

Not much trouble Cranky..... had a packet of wotsits chucked all over me by a car passenger - gutted, I was starving.......... didn't even catch one.... the 'hard man' ducked and dived in traffic to get away.......... no wotsits in the vending machine at work, so settled for Doritos....

Get on that bike young man.......


----------



## hackbike 666 (30 Apr 2010)

Not too bad...don't really like the 8am and 5pm commutes.

Commuting tommorow and Sunday which will be different.


----------

